# Neuer Nvidia Treiber 285.79 Beta



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. November 2011)

_*Hallo Freunde*_​ 
Es ist ein Beta Treiber für NV Karten Besitzer erschienen. Der ein besonders wieder mal sich mit Bf3 aus einander setzt. Besonder für für Dx10 Karten wurde gut nach geholfen.​ 
Mehr infos was der Treiber ändert siehe unten.​ 




> Includes several bug fixes and performance improvements for _Battlefield 3_.
> Fixes cases of irregular performance (stuttering) primarily seen on DirectX 10 GPUs. The fix improves the performance of both DX10 and DX11 GPUs.
> Fixes shadow map corruption seen with DirectX 10 GPUs.
> Fixes cases of black corruption lines/triangles with DirectX 10 GPUs.
> ...





> *Sonstiges*​
> 
> Includes HD Audio driver 1.2.24.0.
> Includes PhysX System Software 9.11.11.07.


 

Quelle:

NVIDIA DRIVERS 285.79 BETA​


----------



## McClaine (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Na hoffentlich ist der komische Bug gefixxt. BF3 - mit OC nichts als CtD mit Nvidia 5xx Karten...


----------



## pain_suckz (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Und ich muß noch arbeiten, keine Zeit zum testen........Erfahrungsberichte, bitte


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Ich hab den Treiber vorhin über dem 285.62 installiert und wie immer vor der Installation das Häckchen gesetzt für Neuinstallation das der Alte vorher gelöscht wird.
Doch leider während der Installation Blackscreen, das Problem plagt mich schon seit langem, mein Windows ist aber ganz neu gemacht.. als ich danach den aktuellen Beta Treiber express Installiert hatte funktionierte es ohne Probleme.


----------



## derP4computer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*



> Anno  2070


Das ist dabei, alles andere is wurscht.


----------



## warlock0601 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

aber die neue PhysX System Software 9.11.11.07. ist es leider nicht.bei mir ist es die PhysX_9.11.0621_SystemSoftware.msi

Wenn einer doch die neue Version hat oder wo anders den Download biite um einen Link.


----------



## Lan_Party (10. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den Treiber vorhin über dem 285.62 installiert....



Öhmm. Also ich mache das auch immer so. Mein Bildschirm wird auch schwarz aber nur kurz. Hast du schon mal versucht dem ganzen etwas Zeit zulassen?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Ja das habe ich habe bestimmt 5 Minuten gewartet, das Problem kommt aber erst nach einigen Treiber Installationen, als ich mein Windows vor ca 1 Woche neu gemacht habe, hatte ich zuerst den 285.38 normal installieren können.
Hab dann damit bei b3 die Angegebenen Probleme gehabt die ich in dem Absturz b3 Thread angegeben habe, hatte dann 285.62 WHQL installiert das funktionierte auch so wie du angegeben hast nur ein kurzer Blackscreen.
Heute dann während der installation des neuen 285.79 Beta wieder ein dauerhafter Blackscreen, hab dann aber per Express Installation den neuen Treiber installieren können ohne Probleme.
Das Problem mit den dauerhaften Blackscreens tritt bei mir aber schon länger auf, ich werde das weiter beobachten und in Zukunft einfach nur die Express Installation vornehmen.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Ich kann bei BF3 keinen Unterschied zwischen 285.62 und 285.79 feststellen. Läuft bei mir Beides ohne Probs.


----------



## warlock0601 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Habe jetzt hier die Neue PhysX 9.11.11.07 Software gefunden

download from Guru3D.com


----------



## jensi251 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Wieso gibt es jetzt für jeden neuen Treiber ne User News?

Ich werde ihn mal installieren.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Das grüne Bildflimmern bei BF3 ist geblieben... Liegt dann wohl am Spiel...


----------



## Dolomedes (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das grüne Bildflimmern bei BF3 ist geblieben... Liegt dann wohl am Spiel...


 
hatte gehofft das das jetzt weg ist, lohnt sich ne Intallation überhaupt ?


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen beiden Versionen. Musst du selbst entscheiden. Bei mir läuft die neueste Version stabil. Das tat 285.62 aber auch schon.


----------



## jensi251 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Bei mir auch kein spürbarer Unterschied.


----------



## Airboume (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

nur BTW: nvidia wird nicht nidia geschrieben


----------



## scythe92 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich bei BF3 mit einer übertakteten GTX 5XX aus?
Stürzt der Treiber noch immer ab, oder funktioniert es jetzt endlich?


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Im Übrigen hatte ich eben im normalen Desktopbetrieb Fehlermeldungen von Nvidia. Hab aber keinen Screenshot gemacht. Hatte ich mit dem 285.62 nicht.


----------



## Lan_Party (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Ich lasse das erstmal.  Warte mal bis der Treiber fertig ist.  Ist ja ein Beta Treiber.


----------



## scorpionking (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Bei mir läufts um ein paar Frames besser.  Und hab weniger Lags (Singleplayer)
vorher 45-55 Fps  jetzt 55-70 Fps        
Meine GTX 460 leistet gute arbeit


----------



## facehugger (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich lasse das erstmal.  Warte mal bis der Treiber fertig ist.  Ist ja ein Beta Treiber.


Ich warte auch meistens das WHQL-Siegel ab. Sischer is sischer... Klingt vielleicht komisch, ist aber so

Gruß


----------



## hfb (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

WHQL ist kein Siegel. Microsoft prüft nicht, ob der Treiber was taugt.
Und Beta bedeutet hier nicht, dass der Treiber nicht getestet und ausgereift ist. Es bedeutet nur, dass der Treiberhersteller
die Verzögerung und die Kosten durch Microsoft umgehen will.


----------



## Domowoi (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Kein Unterschied ich hab immer noch die selben Probleme die aber auch nichts mit der GPU zu tun haben.


----------



## Lan_Party (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*



hfb schrieb:


> WHQL ist kein Siegel. Microsoft prüft nicht, ob der Treiber was taugt.
> Und Beta bedeutet hier nicht, dass der Treiber nicht getestet und ausgereift ist. Es bedeutet nur, dass der Treiberhersteller
> die Verzögerung und die Kosten durch Microsoft umgehen will.


 Trotzdem liest du doch das sich kaum bis nichts verbessert hat.  Naja. Ich werde jedenfalls warten. Hatte schonmal extreme Probleme wegen einem Nvidida Beta-Treiber. Sowas(!) will ich nicht nochmal haben.


----------



## Ultrawoach (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

Naja, das sich kaum bis nichts verbessert hat kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen.
Bei mir hat der Treiber wunder gewirkt, es läuft nun wesentlich runder und butterweich ( GTX470 @ 770mhz)
So macht BF3 endlich Spaß! 

Doch was sich wirklich nicht verbessert hat: Beim 1. Start, schmiert mir BF3 wie immer mit " BF3.exe funktioniert nicht mehr" ab


----------



## cultraider (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

bei mir läuffts auch besser, zwischen 40-60 fps... aber das gefühl ist 1000x weicher


----------



## Loox (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*



Ultrawoach schrieb:


> Naja, das sich kaum bis nichts verbessert hat kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen.
> Bei mir hat der Treiber wunder gewirkt, es läuft nun wesentlich runder und butterweich ( GTX470 @ 770mhz)
> So macht BF3 endlich Spaß!
> 
> Doch was sich wirklich nicht verbessert hat: Beim 1. Start, schmiert mir BF3 wie immer mit " BF3.exe funktioniert nicht mehr" ab


Kann ich nur bestätigen - mein GTX470 SLI-Verbund schafft in BF3 seit dem Treiberupdate über 120 FPS, nicht dass es nötig wäre... aber immerhin. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*

also für nutzer von direct x10 karten eine klare empfehlung.
das stottern ist weg und es gibt noch ein paar frames obendrauf 

mfg


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2011)

Ultrawoach schrieb:
			
		

> Doch was sich wirklich nicht verbessert hat: Beim 1. Start, schmiert mir BF3 wie immer mit " BF3.exe funktioniert nicht mehr" ab



Das nervige problem hab ich auch. Dürfte aber wohl nüscht mit da Graka oder Treiber zu tun ham.


----------



## Loox (11. November 2011)

> Doch was sich wirklich nicht verbessert hat: Beim 1. Start, schmiert mir  BF3 wie immer mit " BF3.exe funktioniert nicht mehr" ab





Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das nervige problem hab ich auch. Dürfte aber wohl nüscht mit da Graka oder Treiber zu tun ham.


 Das Problem habe ich auch, mein Freund aber auch mit einer Radeon-Graka, wird also wohl eher am Spiel liegen.


----------



## Andi2008 (11. November 2011)

Hat irgendwer eine DX11-Karte und kann über Verbesserungen berichten?


----------



## Ultrawoach (11. November 2011)

@Andi2008

Sag mal, liest du auch den Thread? Wenn ja, wäre deine Frage völlig unnötig!
Aber ich will mal nicht so sein. 

Nur für dich:



scorpionking schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts um ein paar Frames besser.  Und hab weniger Lags (Singleplayer)
> vorher 45-55 Fps  jetzt 55-70 Fps
> Meine GTX 460 leistet gute arbeit





Ultrawoach schrieb:


> Naja, das sich kaum bis nichts verbessert hat kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen.
> Bei mir hat der Treiber wunder gewirkt, es läuft nun wesentlich runder und butterweich ( GTX470 @ 770mhz)
> So macht BF3 endlich Spaß!





cultraider schrieb:


> bei mir läuffts auch besser, zwischen 40-60 fps... aber das gefühl ist 1000x weicher





Loox schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen - mein GTX470 SLI-Verbund  schafft in BF3 seit dem Treiberupdate über 120 FPS, nicht dass es nötig  wäre... aber immerhin. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Andi2008 (11. November 2011)

Ups, stimmt ja, die komplette 400er-Reihe ist ja DX11.
Sorry.


----------



## bane2 (11. November 2011)

Hi, zu meinem System: E8400@3,6 Ghz, GTX 285, 4 GB Ram

Kann dank des neuen Betatreibers stotterfrei Bf3 zocken. Vorher ging es zwar auch aber es hat schon stark meine Statistik negativ beeinflusst. Also fuer alle DirectX 10 Grafikkarten zu empfehlen. Mfg


----------



## steveO (13. November 2011)

Nach dem ich diesen Treiber installiert habe , wurde der komische FREEZE-BUG in Skyrim behoben !!! ( mann konnte dialoge , kategorien nicht gleich anklicken , es hat gestockt , und bei manchen sachen zb Chararaktererstellung hats freezer gegeben )


----------



## Lorom (22. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Nidia Treiber 285.79 Beta*



Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich hab den Treiber vorhin über dem 285.62 installiert und wie immer vor der Installation das Häckchen gesetzt für Neuinstallation das der Alte vorher gelöscht wird.
> Doch leider während der Installation Blackscreen, das Problem plagt mich schon seit langem, mein Windows ist aber ganz neu gemacht.. als ich danach den aktuellen Beta Treiber express Installiert hatte funktionierte es ohne Probleme.


 
Das hatte ich auch, lag anscheinend daran dass ich 2 Bildschirme angeschlossen hatte.
Ich bekam kein Bild über beide Bildschirme.

Habe dann den resetknopf gedrückt und es ohne den 2ten Bildschirm nochmal probiert: ging!


----------

